

Turning Geeks Into Rock Stars Is A Game Changer - mvs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/29/geeks-turning-into-rock-stars-is-an-education-game-changer/

======
rgrieselhuber
I agree that giving the people who create things the tools to create and
control their own destiny is a game changer. It makes me nervous when only
science and math are mentioned in this context, however, as art,
entrepreneurship and even computer science encompass much more than those two
subjects.

------
marshray
Oh great. The last thing this country needs is all our geeks dying of drug
overdose in hotel bathtubs.

How about we reward hard work and technical ability in healthy moderation?
Take it to a broad base of students and make it a systemic part of our
culture.

How about we publicly rebuke the Disney Channel's constant ridiculing of smart
kids?

We already reward the top 1% well enough. In this project "high schoolers
across the country are invited to enter" and three teams get $5K. Hopefully
all are enriched for the effort.

I know this is a site devoted to startups and VC funding. But the neither the
dotcom jackpot or the rockstar mentality is going to rebuild the technical
talent of a country.

~~~
gsdfgfd
Nice straw man.

1) Most rock stars don't die from drug overdoses.

2) If you've ever been around elite performers at the top of their game in the
music industry, you'd think differently about their work ethic.

~~~
marshray
1) Of course, they die from plane crashes. That part was mostly a joke. But
not entirely.

2) Truly elite performers need no defending from comments from the likes of
me, but I'm sorry if I slurred them anyway.

3) The term 'rock star' means something quite different in common usage than a
statistically representative "elite performer at the top of their game in the
music industry".

4) This discussion has nothing to do with actual music performers. You get the
point.

